

Now this is a hacker - raganwald
http://groups.google.com/group/rec.puzzles/msg/1d21e5ccb20eb53f?hl=en

======
raganwald
Snarfed while slumming on proggit. Not quite up to the level of writing "most
pessimum" algorithms, but it brings a tear to my eye to read about someone
this deeply technical.

